# Shutter Life on a 5D Mark III



## fosterscape (Sep 13, 2018)

Would you buy a used Canon 5D Mark III with a shutter count of 190k for about $1000(canadian dollars), body only, plus battery ?

The body, appears well taken care of and everything looks good. It was used professionally by one owner since new.

I'm wanting to upgrade from crop to full frame and the EF lens line. But given that the shutter is only rated for 150K, I'm not sure about this one. My budget doesn't allow for much more for the body, as I will still need to buy at least one EF lens to start.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 13, 2018)

Personally I believe that the shutter could last another 50k klicks. 
But I wouldn't be willing to put $1000 on the table for such a worn down camera, even if it looks like mint.

If it breaks down after 10k you'd bite your a**.


----------



## fosterscape (Sep 14, 2018)

That's what I was thinking, it may last and be fine or not - for the price its not worth the risk.
If I up my spend limit a bit I could buy a brand new Canon 6D for about $1200. In the long run that may be a better purchase to get into FF and lenses.

Thanks, for the input.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Sep 14, 2018)

fosterscape said:


> Would you buy a used Canon 5D Mark III with a shutter count of 190k for about $1000(canadian dollars), body only, plus battery ?
> 
> The body, appears well taken care of and everything looks good. It was used professionally by one owner since new.
> 
> I'm wanting to upgrade from crop to full frame and the EF lens line. But given that the shutter is only rated for 150K, I'm not sure about this one. My budget doesn't allow for much more for the body, as I will still need to buy at least one EF lens to start.



My EOS 5D3 now is quite close to 140,000 actuations, the shutter count app tells my that it's life is 93 % over. The camera still works flawlessly. A pro supplier told my that he has customers with 5D3's that have about 250,000 shutter actuations and still do their job.

But there's always a risk with such a longterm used camera, because you never know what it has survived already. So, if you are on a tight budget and a 6D has all features you really need, I'd recommend you to go for the new camera. If the old 5D3 fails, you have to invest at least in a new shutter, not sure about the costs. The 5D3 has only two main advantages over the 6D: much better AF system, in particular if you shoot fast f =< 2.8 lenses, and a more rugged body with pro features (thumb wheel etc.). On the other side I was told that the original 6D has cleaner shadows if you have to lift them during post processing (never tried one by myself).


----------



## pwp (Sep 14, 2018)

Shutter life can vary so much it’s ridiculous. My 5D classic was up over 400,000 clicks when I gave it to an assistant who kept shooting with it for some time. But the 5D Mk3 that followed it was on its third shutter by the time I retired it. Each shutter averaged 130k clicks which CPS described as pretty normal. So far my 5D Mk4 is up around 150k clicks. You just can’t predict it. 

1 Series bodies I’ve had tend to go several hundred thousand before needing a new shutter. The shortest life on a 1 Series was 450k clicks on a 1DX. 

5 series shutters are modestly priced, under $300 from memory. 1 Series are more than double that, but of course tend to last more than twice as long. 

I’d rate that pre owned 5D Mk3 as high mileage and require a price that reflected that. If you’re concerned, there must be any number of great, we’ll cared for very low mileage 5D Mk3 bodies very easily sourced.

-pw


----------



## Refurb7 (Sep 14, 2018)

fosterscape said:


> Would you buy a used Canon 5D Mark III with a shutter count of 190k for about $1000(canadian dollars), body only, plus battery ?
> 
> The body, appears well taken care of and everything looks good. It was used professionally by one owner since new.
> 
> I'm wanting to upgrade from crop to full frame and the EF lens line. But given that the shutter is only rated for 150K, I'm not sure about this one. My budget doesn't allow for much more for the body, as I will still need to buy at least one EF lens to start.


My 5D Mark III had a shutter count of nearly 500k when I had the shutter replaced. It never failed. I just thought "It's time to replace the shutter."


----------



## MartinF. (Sep 14, 2018)

justaCanonuser said:


> My EOS 5D3 now is quite close to 140,000 actuations, the shutter count app tells my that it's life is 93 % over. The camera still works flawlessly. A pro supplier told my that he has customers with 5D3's that have about 250,000 shutter actuations and still do their job.
> 
> But there's always a risk with such a longterm used camera, because you never know what it has survived already. So, if you are on a tight budget and a 6D has all features you really need, I'd recommend you to go for the new camera. If the old 5D3 fails, you have to invest at least in a new shutter, not sure about the costs. The 5D3 has only two main advantages over the 6D: much better AF system, in particular if you shoot fast f =< 2.8 lenses, and a more rugged body with pro features (thumb wheel etc.). On the other side I was told that the original 6D has cleaner shadows if you have to lift them during post processing (never tried one by myself).


I would recommend the 6D over a used 5D mkIII as well.
But a little correction: the 6D do have a thumb whell on the back - but it does not have the "joystik". Being a left eye photographer, I rather used the wheel for changing focus points that the joystik anyway.
5D mkIII is undoubtedly a more "prof.grade" camera - but the 6D gets close and i picture quality it is just great


----------



## justaCanonuser (Sep 14, 2018)

Refurb7 said:


> My 5D Mark III had a shutter count of nearly 500k when I had the shutter replaced. It never failed. I just thought "It's time to replace the shutter."


Impressive. Sustains my decision to survive with my 5D3 for a while...


----------



## justaCanonuser (Sep 15, 2018)

MartinF. said:


> I would recommend the 6D over a used 5D mkIII as well.
> But a little correction: the 6D do have a thumb whell on the back - but it does not have the "joystik".



Ah, never noticed that when I met a 6D user, thanks. I never used a 6D by myself, since I have a 5D3.


----------



## mihazero (Sep 23, 2018)

My 5Dmk3 is currently at 341.232 shutters. Original Shutter still.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 23, 2018)

Since you have no EF lenses, I'd try to find a way to get a EOS R, maybe even finance it. It can work with your EF-S lenses until you can pickup a RF lens. That will be a future proof way to move to FF. For someone like me who has 5D MK IV with EF lenses, a EOS R is a low priority.


----------



## fosterscape (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks for all the comments.

I would really like to buy a 5D MK IV or the EOS R, but the price of either puts them out of my range for awhile.

So I upped my budget a bit and bought a used 6d MK II, it should be here by the end of the week. This will be a good intro into FF and should be all I need for at least 2-3 years and by then maybe a used EOS R with an EF adapter might not be a bad price point.


----------



## docsmith (Sep 24, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> Personally I believe that the shutter could last another 50k klicks.
> But I wouldn't be willing to put $1000 on the table for such a worn down camera, even if it looks like mint.
> 
> If it breaks down after 10k you'd bite your a**.


My understanding is that you are looking at ~$300 for a new shutter. So, I am not sure I would be all that concerned. Just bare in mind, you may have to pay a few hundred down the road.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 25, 2018)

docsmith said:


> My understanding is that you are looking at ~$300 for a new shutter. So, I am not sure I would be all that concerned. Just bare in mind, you may have to pay a few hundred down the road.


So if it is $300 for a new shutter, I would at least take this number in addition to the normal street price for a used 5D3.
In Germany one would get a used 5D3 for 1000 - 1300 €, partly from retailers (incl. VAT), so with some reduced warranty.
So the mentioned $1000 with this number of clicks seems too high for me.


----------

